# Eheim Ecco users, how do you re-start the filter?



## killacross (Oct 15, 2009)

Chrisk-K said:


> I have two 2236's and love them. But it's always a hassle to re-start them. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Here's the sequence of my attempt to restart after cleaning the filters.
> 
> ...


youre missing 3 steps

1. push in red button on top of filter
2. pull lever down (but not all the way as if to remove the top) - self priming/ auto siphon feature will start
3. after tank fills, return lever to upright position until it clicks (youll have some air escape from the outlet side...which is normal)

and that should work...roud:


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

You use the handle to do a pump action. Don't take it all the way off, just maneuver it back and forth between and closed and where you have to push the button. As in, move it from closed to the "open" position(to the point you push the button, not past). Let it sit for a few seconds, it'll suck in water. Then close it back, it'll push out air. Do this until the unit and all lines are full of water. Then turn it on.

It's called priming and it's one of the better features of the Ecco, easy priming...probably the easiest of all the eheims.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

killacross said:


> youre missing 3 steps
> 
> 1. push in red button on top of filter
> 2. pull lever down (but not all the way as if to remove the top) - self priming/ auto siphon feature will start
> ...



ninja'd :icon_lol:


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks! So, I should use the lever whenever I restart the filter, not just during the initial setup. 

I foolishly assumed that after the initial setup the use of the lever isn't needed because the hoses are already filled with water.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't move the lever back to the Closed position if the canister is full of water and you don't have the hoses reconnected yet.

(Or if you do, expect a face full of water. This is the voice of experience... :iamwithst)


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

There is actually an easier way to do it  when you reattach the can only attach the input, now just open the input after attaching, the water will flow and siphon will begin.
Then hold the output tube close to the pump and when the water gets close to the top just pop it on.
(That's another cool thing about the Eheims you can see right through em!), force and the o-ring will be enough to keep water from spilling out until you screw it closed. Bam done in one minute!


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Priming handle works really well on these filters. The only thing you need to be careful of is forcing the handle back up into locked position after the canister fills. Move the handle back into locked position as slowly and gently as possible and you will get a nice long life out of the handle clips (I finally had to replace mine after 8 years, only repair the filter has needed). I usually fill the filter half to two thirds of the way with water after cleaning and before hooking it back up and priming.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I just re-started two 2236's after applying a silicone lub to the O-rings for the first time. It worked like a charm!!! The pump action rocks! 

BTW, Mott, I couldn't see the water flow inside the canisters and my vision is fine


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

You can't see the white baskets through the canister?


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

The baskets are blackish dark green. Maybe you and I have different Ecco's? I have two Ecco Pro 2236's.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmm, I can clearly see through my 2236 and my 2217. Maybe they are starting to make them darker?


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I purchased two 2236s within 3 months, one had dark grey baskets the other had kind of off-white opaque baskets. 

Just a change in material.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I even shone a bright flashlight onto the canister. I bought two 2236s in early October this year. The canisters are also blackish dark green.


----------

